# Light DH bike that can go uphill too?



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Been doing a TON of research on this subject...now I'd like some input.

I have a Specialized Stumpjumper that is setup more for XC light AM use. I am relocating out west (from IL) and want a 2nd bike for more aggressive riding. I spent a couple months out west this last summer and fell in love with Moab/Gooseberry type conditions. So I'm looking for a used rig under $1,500 that has 150-170mm single crow front fork that can go uphill. I'm 6'1 170lbs with a 33in inseam so I'm probably going to go with a large since I want to pedal this thing. I know my Stumpy can do most everything in this area, but I like to haul through this terrain and my bike is just too light and too XC oriented.

The perfect bike so far would be a Nomad, but they are fairly pricey for me. I've looked through hundreds of classified ads on here and pinkbike, found quite a few good deals, but there are always questions in my mind before I can pull the trigger. Seems like sizing is an issue...not too many bikes out there in this range that are larges. Also, when you go back prior to 2008 not too many manufactures supplied this light DH heavy AM use bike. Seems like they have gotten more popular in the last couple years.

I've wondered about taking a DH rig and getting rid of the dual crown in favor of a single crown, but am concerned about screwing up the geometry. Also having a long seat tube length so I can raise up the seat would be nice, but again very few DH bikes have that option.

I WILL visit the north west this summer and want my bike to be able to handle some DH riding too.

I know this could be posted in the AM forum, but I could easily modify my Stumpy for better AM use...I want a bike that is quite a bit more aggressive than my Stumpy and going with an Enduro or such is just not an option.

Bike options (please add to them!!!)

Santa Cruz - Nomad (expensive)
Specialized - SX Trail (VERY hard to find a large)
Yeti - AS-X (seems good...few larges out there too)
Intense - Uzzi (not too many out there)
Turner Highline
....etc

Any thoughts/advice please chime in. Sizing, models to stay away from, best bang for the buck...

thx everyone!

BQ


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like you want a freeride/AM bike more than DH actually. Lots of good choices out there.

I think generally speaking most people go with a slightly smaller frame so they can maneuver it underneath them, possibly why you don't see too many L/XL bikes as you move towards the DH segment. Some frame manufacturers now even use the same virtual seat tube height, and just vary other parts of the geometry for the different sizes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

what about an Enduro by Specialized.... more plusher travel then the stuntjumper and only about 3 pound weight difference


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Banshee rune - they got quite nice prices for new bikes. Think about it


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

take a look at a giant reignX. very similar to the nomad, but I think it's a bit cheaper.

I'm on my second full season on mine and it's still ticking along. I do DH only with it (mammoth, bootleg, etc), and it's handled everything so far. yes, it's a bit bumpier than a full DH rig, but it definitely gets the job done.


----------



## gofast29ers (Jun 23, 2009)

i have an sx trail 2 2010, thing pedals amazing for the type of bike it is, stock its 36 pounds with pedals, but you can get them to 33-34pounds very easily, just sacrificing durability. but for an everything bike this is definitly it. imo


----------



## gofast29ers (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/specialized-SX-Trail-1-Review-2009.html


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> what about an Enduro by Specialized.... more plusher travel then the stuntjumper and only about 3 pound weight difference


The Enduro is just a step up from my Stumpy and really too close overall. The SX Trail would be a better 2nd bike IMO. If I could go back in time I would prob buy an Enduro and just have one bike.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

norbar said:


> Banshee rune - they got quite nice prices for new bikes. Think about it


I've looked at the Banshee's, but was looking more towards the Slopestyle...looks like a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Bryguy17 said:


> take a look at a giant reignX. very similar to the nomad, but I think it's a bit cheaper.
> 
> I'm on my second full season on mine and it's still ticking along. I do DH only with it (mammoth, bootleg, etc), and it's handled everything so far. yes, it's a bit bumpier than a full DH rig, but it definitely gets the job done.


YES, the Reign X is one I can add to the list. Affordable too :thumbsup:


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Reign X - Great frame, low bb and long-ish wheelbase. I've done lift served days at Northstart and Mammoth on it when I was in between DH bikes. Recommended.

AS-X - High BB and short wheelbase, basically it sucked at high speed cornering unless I ran a 5-6" fork and had the rear in the short travel setting. Not recommended. 

Kona Coiler has great geometry and a reasonable price point. Not sure about the Magic link. You can find one used for cheap that's pre-Magic link.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

bquinn said:


> I've looked at the Banshee's, but was looking more towards the Slopestyle...looks like a pretty sweet ride.


You mean the wildcard? It's more of a jump/park rig than what you seem to look for imho.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

bquinn said:


> The Enduro is just a step up from my Stumpy and really too close overall. The SX Trail would be a better 2nd bike IMO. If I could go back in time I would prob buy an Enduro and just have one bike.


The new enduro is an entirely different beast. It descends as well as an SXT and climbs about as well as your stumpy... Maybe better.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

gurp said:


> Reign X...
> 
> Kona Coiler...


completely agree with this post. I used to have a coiler and that bike could do just about anything. it wasn't the best at really anything, but it definitely made up in it's weaknesses with its versatility. if you want a bombproof bike that can still climb, this should be high on your list. it's cheap too. 
I've not spent any time on a reign, but I have been looking for one. they usually run a little more than the coiler, but they also have a more advanced suspension linkage. 
I don't think you can really go wrong with what you're looking for with either one of these bikes.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Heh, guess I didn't actually suggest a bike. I like my Rocky Mountain Slayer.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

transition preston fr would work well too


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

great info guys


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

In the northeast, the go to bike before the nomad was a sc bullit built light. You could probably find someone unloading one of those cheap. I've also never been let down by my c-dale Gemini, which I know for a fact you can get a great deal on. It's a heavy frame that can stand up to abuse, and mine has been getting lighter as time goes on with new components. I'm at 36lbs with a coil shock now.

In the last few years a whole group of slopestyle frames have come out that would seem to be what your looking for. Bottlerocket, rocky mtn slayer, and the intense ss come to mind. 

Personally, I'd look for something with a 67 degree ha, and go from there.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

edit: nvm


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Morewood Mbuzi or Commencal Supreme??


----------



## 0pt1cal (Jun 20, 2005)

Uzzi Vp with Totems climbs really well and is amazing on the way down.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

0pt1cal said:


> Uzzi Vp with Totems climbs really well and is amazing on the way down.


DING DING DING! :thumbsup:

We have a winner!

Now, all you have to do is win the lottery to be able to buy one....:madman:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

This afternoon I did an XC ride with a lot of climbing on packed snow with my 38lb V10 with travel adjust 888. I think any good pedaling, light DH frame built right can be ridden uphill well by most people. A travel adjust fork is a critical piece of this scenario. I couldn't do the same climbs with the fork at 8".


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like the intense uzzi would fit you well for that kind of riding.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

OP: As you can see, weight isn't the primary concern, people are suggesting all types of frames. You can always play with weight anyways.. light/heavy wheelset for example.

What you really want to look out for is what geometry your gonna end up with. Obviously really slack is gonna kill ya going up. Also, there is a lot of FR frames out there which are great for pedaling, and combined with some sort of head angle adjustment and/or fork combination can work great for DH. The same goes for some DH frames but vice versa. 

Now, i realize thats all kind of a broad statement and with no examples, but i'll let you do the geometry math by yourself :thumbsup:.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

If buying used maybe see if you can find a canadian hectic or frantic (not the US version which is a single pivot).

The frantic has pretty interesting geo, long, low and slack.

I'll put in for the Reign X which is also a good choice as mentioned in other posts!


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

You can go even one step bigger than the reign X.My glory zero which came with dual chainrings,it climbs fine,climbing on a bigger sort of bike is a matter of having a bit of patience, an dsometimes a lot of determination. I pedaled my armegedon up plattekill "just to do it", a gump moment. I had a bunch of set ups on that bike ,it had a rohloff on it for a few weeks,but i think the plattekill climb was with a 12-34 cluster and maybe a 36 on 180 mm cranks, it either had a shiver or a monster T so either way it was a near 50 lb load. Whatever set up it had on it ,that bike would never be considered a climbing bike.... Just looked at the giant web page, the faith would be their newest"climbable dh bike" i guess there's two(at least) ways to look at it;better climbing or better downhilling, i lean towards better dh and just make the climbing work with low gears,raising the seat and lots of roadmiles between dh sessions.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

bquinn said:


> The Enduro is just a step up from my Stumpy and really too close overall. The SX Trail would be a better 2nd bike IMO. If I could go back in time I would prob buy an Enduro and just have one bike.


You CAN go back in time. Since you are looking to buy used, why not sell the Stumpy and go with just the one bike (sure, you loose some money on the sale, but you are BUYING used anyway, so you make up for it)? That way you can spend 2 to 2.5k instead, which will put you in the range of a LOT of nice bikes, such as the Nomad you really seem to want? The way some of these newish "aggressive-AM/light-FR" bikes pedal will be more than adequate to replace your Stumpy I suspect (and anyway, once you start riding the new rig, you will wonder how the hell you used to right that steep, nervous, feels-like-it's-gonna-break-any-second-now XC-bike...  ).


----------



## speedtrash (Sep 11, 2009)

hey fools i race my friends up marshall canyon and then down webb here in so cal, and i make pretty good time. i ride a 2008 specialized sx 1 about 40 pounds of pure love, funny thing is my friends are on 25 pound hardtails. now the propedal does good on my fox dhx 4.0 when im trying to mash it up the hill but when i go easy and work on a steady pedal revolution i get zero pedal bob. but my bomber up front does give maybe an inch of bob. all in all it does good for me. anyone wanna ride webb, my friends cant keep up downhill?


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the all the info guys. I'm going to do some research on a few of the models mentioned. 

I just wish there were bikes available for me to ride around here :madman:


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Canfield Can-Diggle?


----------



## Aeolian Solo (Jan 20, 2010)

You should look at the Rune.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

You should look at this one. Only $500.

http://yakima.craigslist.org/bik/1546627306.html


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*a suggestion*

The VP-Free with the shorter eye to eye shock, and a 160 fork on the front makes a great heavy duty trail bike that can handle anything you throw at it. It can be built up in the mid 30s with a practical build, and it climbs well. I say this from experiance. Is it the best at everything, no, but it can do a lot.

Oh and you can get them for pretty darn cheap too.

Nate


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, just got to ride a Morewood Mbuzi, as I am lookin to replace my beloved Reign X that I sold last year. The thing is amazing!!! just pops so much easier than the reign X did and was very good climbing a steep hill. rode really light too. didnt get to try the rough stuff tho but man she felt soooo playful...If you get a chance try one!!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Trek Scratch.

I have a Scratch 7. Climbs and descends better than my old SX Trail.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

*$$$$$????*

Funny how many people have posted responses suggesting brand-new, high-end high-dollar bikes- apparently they never read the original post "looking for a used rig under $1,500." Personally, I'd say sell your hardtail and scrape up a little more $$. The bike that will serve your needs best (in my opinion, anyway) is a good quality 6" travel (front and rear) AM/FR rig, and you're gonna have a hard time finding a good one for that price. I haven't ridden a ton of the bikes out there, so I won't claim to know which is best for you, but I would highly recommend one with a continuous, non-"interrupted" seat tube. You will want proper leg extension and pedaling position for climbing, obviously, but some people with less experience at DH/FR often under-estimate the critical importance of being able to slam that seat way low for descending, especially if you do jumps or steep, technical trails. I would also seriously recommend 2 wheelsets if you wanna make one bike versatile- an AM set for when you gotta pedal a lot, and a DH set for ski lift and shuttle days, cuz those days will put more abuse on a set of wheels in one day than you would normally get in a month of trailriding. (tires too, heavy-duty DH tires make a real difference on serious DH trails, but you don't wanna pedal those suckers up the hill if you can avoid it). If I had to throw out a suggestion for a bike that I've actually ridden, I'd say look for a pre-"magic-link" Kona Coiler. Giant Reign would prolly work, but I've never been on one, so I got no opinion to offer there... Good luck!


----------



## EL76 (Feb 13, 2005)

For your price range i would look at picking up a bullit. There are many used ones out there, good prices too. Perhaps an older generation for cheap with a newer 160mm travel fork.
Here is a few for example currently on ebay, first is XL
http://cgi.ebay.com/SANTA-CRUZ-BULL...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item20af08521c

http://cgi.ebay.com/Santa-Cruz-Bull...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item2c52b491cd

I would also consider a norco six as well. The seat tube is interupted, but telescopic posts are available. Very beefy six and six bike and cheap!
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/538112/


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Chuckie said:


> Ok, just got to ride a Morewood Mbuzi, as I am lookin to replace my beloved Reign X that I sold last year. The thing is amazing!!! just pops so much easier than the reign X did and was very good climbing a steep hill. rode really light too. didnt get to try the rough stuff tho but man she felt soooo playful...If you get a chance try one!!


Ditto that. There is just something about the Morewoods...

I ended up wtih a Zuza because of my dual crown fork addiction...but I came THIS close to going with the Mbuzi....


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

Trek Remedy

Decends as well as my session just without the big travel and climbs as well as an XC bike


----------



## scottryana (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a Turner Highline. Very solid bikes, can climb and decend anything you can point it down. Full seat tube for pedaling and can be dropped for the downs. Great bike!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

FA-Q said:


> "*looking for a used rig under $1,500.*"


I was just about to post this, so I quoted it for clarity and impact


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

I just did a quick Ebay search -

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-IRON-HORSE-...ntain_Bikes?hash=item2a03e3474b#ht_2188wt_941

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-KONA-COILA...ntain_Bikes?hash=item45f07eb390#ht_500wt_1182

6Point looks like a deal, and they seem to have several sizes.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

I recently traded my 2006 stump comp for a 2010 enduro comp. LBS gave my 1000e back, so I had to pay 1800e, making it about a 35% trade/discount deal. I thought to have read that the enduro is about 2000 dollar (I should have bought in the us...). A similar trade would make you pay less than 1500 extra.... 
It might help, you can only ride one bike at the time (says he who has 5 bikes.....). Just take you stump and ask what deal you can make.... Asking is for free.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

$1500 limit...yeah, lots of nice ideas that would cost much more than that. What I've been looking at has usually been in the 2004-2007 range with upgraded components. Quite a bit out there, but like I mentioned earlier 90% of them are either small or medium. If this was going to be an all out DH bike then I would prob buy a med, but in my case I can't give up that size.

My current bike (mentioned in the original post) is a 5in Stumpjumper Expert 08 model. It does great in everything it was designed for, but ride this bike down some of the bumpy sections on Porcupine Rim at 20mph and it will destroy both the bike and rider...I found out the hard way.

I've contemplated selling my Stumpy and buying a 6in bike, but there's just so much more I want to tackle this riding season. A trip up to BC is on my list for sure, along with some of the more aggressive down hill *style* trails found throughout the Rockies that I've always been too afraid to try.

Anyways...I'm learning what to now look for on the 'buy sell' forums and it will just be a matter of time before I get something. I think a bike with upgraded components will hold it's value decently well if bought around the 1200-1500 price range. Figuring they have already experienced their majority of value decline since originally purchased. So if I get something that doesn't work out I will just sell it and get what I think I want at that time.

thx for all the great info:thumbsup:


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would suggest a Kona coiler or coilair... I have one and do it all, XC, DH, and DJ. Picked mine up for 1499. These bike are gluttons for punishment and can still bring you to the top of the DH run. For example I have a sick ski hill near my house which I peddle to the top of. It takes 20mins goin around the back route(not so steep) and then its a fun 5 min to the bottom on the shorter route. Regardless of your bike choice buget in some cash for the right gear like armour(knee, elbow) and a full face helmit.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

There have been some good deals on first generation SSs on Ebay in the past. There was a pristine XT level one that went for $1800.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Bobby Peru said:


> DING DING DING! :thumbsup:
> 
> We have a winner!
> 
> Now, all you have to do is win the lottery to be able to buy one....:madman:


yeah, you have to buy more than one totem apparently..


----------



## Aeolian Solo (Jan 20, 2010)

After reading all the replies and re-reading your initial post I think I should add to this conversation with more detail. I live 3 hours south of Moab. I ride the conditions you seem to like on a daily basis. I’m over 50, 6’4”, 250 lbs. I make it to Moab twice a month when Porcupine is open. I ride everything there from Porc to Amasa to Slickrock to Sovereign on a size large burly Banshee hardtail (Scirocco). You can get way more bike if you look at a hardtail. My other bike is an 09 Trek Session 88 with a 888 dual crown front end. With that bike I race and ride DH. I, too, wanted one bike to do it all. If you like dh, get a dh bike (and Porcupine in not a dh run). If I were you I’d work on getting 2 bikes: one to do everything from XC to aggressive AM. Unless you’re physically challenged a hardtail has many advantages – in your case, price. And there’s nothing wrong with the frame you have. Spend a day sitting on the waterfall at National sometime and watch what people are riding – often – on truly an aggressive AM trail. Good wheels and a 140mm fork will get you up and off anything you dare. Then save for a dh ride and really open your world:thumbsup:.


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

Scratch, Rune,Covert or Enduro.
That would be my choice's
(No paticular order)


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd put in a vote for a used Heckler--one with a coil and something like a fox 36 if you can find one. I upgraded mine from an rp and a Vanilla 32 to a dhx 5.0 and a float 36 and the difference in what the bike can handle and how it handles is amazing. Now it definitely doesn't have the geo. for full out DH or super gnar drops, but it can take most things you'll throw at it, esp. if you throw on a solid set of wheels. Just my two cents.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

2006 or 2007 Specialized enduro... with a coil shock on the back the travel bumps up to 6.5" mated to an older marzocchi 66 up front.


----------



## mtnbkerkonadawgdeluxepaul (Jan 22, 2008)

There is an awesome deal for a Scott Ransom 30 on ebay right now! Its a 2007 and climbs awesome with 3 travel settings! Lockout, 90mm and a full 165mm travel for the DH's! I used to own one and I know this bike climbs awesome and descends even better! Its only $1260.00 You can't beat that price!


----------



## mtnbkerkonadawgdeluxepaul (Jan 22, 2008)

mtnbkerkonadawgdeluxepaul said:


> There is an awesome deal for a Scott Ransom 30 on ebay right now! Its a 2007 and climbs awesome with 3 travel settings! Lockout, 90mm and a full 165mm travel for the DH's! I used to own one and I know this bike climbs awesome and descends even better! Its only $1260.00 You can't beat that price!


Ooops scratch that, I forgot about the sizing! Sorry!


----------



## cwick (Feb 18, 2009)

ive got an enduro sl expert with the dual crown forks. thing climbs amazing for 6" bike, but downhill is laggin a lil.

OP: check this guy out. 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1561282244.html


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lots of good ideas in here for sure, but yet to hear anyone mention the transition Dirtbag. More on on the Freeride side of things, but i've heard they climb very well and you can do just about anything downhill you want on it. And they can be found in your price range for sure. 

I've got a Preston FR Large frame for sale too if you're interested in all, but thats still only a 5" frame, but it can handle anything you wanna throw at it.


----------



## mikerr1970 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would buy used all day long. Not sure where out west you are headed but Salt Lake City has a great bike scene & lots of used bikes in the FR/DH dept. I bought my last bike from ksl.com, a 05 Transition Dirtbag with 6-7" travel for only $700. Here is the link to the website http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&cat=191. It might be worth checkin out if you are driving thru Utah on your way. Not many people want to ship their bike but contact the seller & let them know the situation. As far as bikes to recommend, I'm partial to Transition Bikes but I also like the Kona Coiler 06-08, SX Trail 06-10, Giant Reign X 07-10, & the Trek 77 is a good everything bike. What someone said earlier about a smaller frame size for FR/DH & a full length seat tube to go up & down all the way is good advice. I always drop my seat for downhill & dirt jumpin but some of these frames just don't give you much room to play. Good luck in your search


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

thx for all the info everyone. I think this thread has a lot of good stuff for future reference :thumbsup:

what about this bike?: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250565961148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## biketrials25 (Jan 20, 2008)

For your price range look at the GT Force or Sanction. I have a GT Force and use it for XC and DH and love it.


----------



## mikerr1970 (Apr 11, 2008)

the Transition is the bomb! Super cheap if ya get it for that price, the frames alone go for $1500 new. Transition Bikes come with a full replacement warranty for the life of the frame & they don't have many returns. They just build awesome bikes that handle everything you throw at them. My 05 Dirtbag is the funnest bike I've ever owned & some of my friends enjoy riding it too. I have a friend that bought a sweet Iron Horse Sohon Bucho for $1000 on ebay & he loves it! Ebay can be the way to go, no bids on it yet...good luck. If other people start a bidding war use bidsniper.com to win it. It works


----------



## alimaclikespie (Sep 19, 2008)

Turner DHR, Propedal on max, 36t chainring, 11-34 cassette and a bit of manning up is all you need for XC.

Failing that get the Transition they are excellent.


----------



## 991* (Mar 7, 2009)

i recommend the bottlerocket, i´m still lovin it - had no other bike that fits so many riding styles. used it for uphills (2 chainring setup front) and feels really great on downhills! pm me if you got any questions


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Bottlerocket frame, I may consider picking one up myself, but if you are a taller guy, there's one problem you're gonna have with that frame for trail use- the seat-tube is only 15.5", unless it's an older size L. I think they initially made some large sizes with a taller seat-tube, but currently it's 15.5" across the board, which makes it real hard for tall guys to find a seat-post long enough to get proper up-hill pedaling position... You were looking for a size large frame, right? The Bottlerocket frames get longer in the top tube as you go larger, but the seat-tube stays low.
edit- just read more of the ad, it's an older large, but the seat-tube is still kinda low, as long as that's not a deal-breaker, I'd go for it. Not a particularly light frame, but a sturdy one for sure.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

The bottlerocket definitely seems like a lot of fun, and a bike that I could really expand my possibilities on. I've always wanted to do some smaller scale jumps but my Stumpy just feels way too big and unsettling in the air for my taste.
There are a few people that claim the BR is not all that stable in fast rock garden type trails. Others say it's just fine in those conditions. Any thoughts? Sorry for moving out of the DH/FR realm and into AM.

This has been a great thread with lots of good info. I'll try and sum up all the info in a post for future searchees on this subject.

thx ALL that contributed :thumbsup:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Used '08 - '09 Trek Remedy. I got a brand new '08 R7 for under $2k. 

Reign X1 can also be found used for under $1500. 

Both are great bikes. The Remedy has a lighter frame than the RX by a couple lbs and comes with an rp23. RX1 will have a dhx-c. Both have very good suspension designs, depending on if you want a sp or maestro.


----------



## 991* (Mar 7, 2009)

the bottlerocket is not as stable as a real dh-rig but hey, if you let it work underneath you, it will do well  
my opinion - you just have to be confident and work with the suspension.. then everything will be fine


----------



## rmj1251 (Apr 27, 2009)

not to long ago i was in a similar boat. I moved from a place that really only had XC type trails to a place that had everything from rolling singletrack to what would be like double black diamond full on DH runs. I wanted a bike I could still pedal up hill but could also help me get into the more serious DH riding. Originally I was looking at AM bikes like the giant reignx, trek remedy, and gt sanction. All of these bikes looked great but after talking to some friends and really thinking about what kind of riding I wanted to do I was afraid that I would get one, ride it for a while and then decide I wanted something more DH/FR oriented.
I ended up finding a great deal on a 09 giant glory 0 and got it. I couldn't be happier with it. I pretty much ride everything on it. The geometry and suspension design make it a fairly capable climber for the beast that it is. A good amount of the rides I do we shuttle to the top but I'm gonna say I still pedal up about 75% of the time. I'm not gonna lie its heavy, but when pedaling it it doesn't feel to bad, i still do all the same rides I used to do on my xc bike for fitness, I'm just a little slower. But anyways I guess what I'm saying is depending on what kind of trails you are going to be riding you might want to look into something like the glory to give you a little more variation from your stumpy and more room for progression.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I haven't ridden one but I'd be willing to bet the Bionicon Ironwood is the best-climbing long travel bike around just due to the adjustable head angles.

http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=437&SID=1264304769_a8b70000000122398776

Has anyone ridden one that can chime in?

Edit: I just read the post about the OP wanting something under $1500 and nobody that posted read this and suggested expensive bikes. Guilty as charged


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

FA-Q said:


> Funny how many people have posted responses suggesting brand-new, high-end high-dollar bikes- apparently they never read the original post "looking for a used rig under $1,500." Personally, I'd say sell your hardtail and scrape up a little more $$. The bike that will serve your needs best (in my opinion, anyway) is a good quality 6" travel (front and rear) AM/FR rig, and you're gonna have a hard time finding a good one for that price. I haven't ridden a ton of the bikes out there, so I won't claim to know which is best for you, but I would highly recommend one with a continuous, non-"interrupted" seat tube. You will want proper leg extension and pedaling position for climbing, obviously, but some people with less experience at DH/FR often under-estimate the critical importance of being able to slam that seat way low for descending, especially if you do jumps or steep, technical trails. I would also seriously recommend 2 wheelsets if you wanna make one bike versatile- an AM set for when you gotta pedal a lot, and a DH set for ski lift and shuttle days, cuz those days will put more abuse on a set of wheels in one day than you would normally get in a month of trailriding. (tires too, heavy-duty DH tires make a real difference on serious DH trails, but you don't wanna pedal those suckers up the hill if you can avoid it). If I had to throw out a suggestion for a bike that I've actually ridden, I'd say look for a pre-"magic-link" Kona Coiler. Giant Reign would prolly work, but I've never been on one, so I got no opinion to offer there... Good luck!


Dont forget the S.C. heckler,throw a 160m fork on it and your in the F.R./A.M. zone,plus the frame can be had alot cheaper than a nomad.If you looking for a great fork on the cheap try the 302 domain,you cant beat them and the price is right used,you can find them in the $200-300 range in great shape.
If your looking to save money do your own build,I do a ton of e bay so I can tell you its the way to go on the cheap....I included some pitures of my used on the cheap builds
Heres my top frames that can be had in the $300.-$600. range
2005-2009 heckler
2002-2007 bullit....(I built my 2005 so cheap that you would cry)
2005-2007 spec. enduro
giant regin
trek session 77
yeti asx (these rip)


----------



## KO21 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd say look at the Glory as well. You can pick one up used for pretty cheap. I have to climb everythign on it as we don't have much in the way of lift access around here. I've taken in on epic days at Gooseberry/Grafton and although it was heavy, kept up with everyone easily. It's a good climber, although it is really heavy, and I can clear pretty much everything on it I can on my nomad so it doesn't feel like it limits me when I take that one out.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW, this thread just keeps going and going. I never thought it would when I started it!

So I missed out on the BottleRocket on ebay yesterday. No bids on the bike until 7sec left and some schmuck placed a bid without enough time for me to place my own bid! I was really diggin the BR too!

So back to the drawing board....:madman: 

For anyone who hasn't read through all the post...a quick recap for ya:

I have a Specialized Stumpjumper 08 Expert that is my XC/light AM bike. It's setup for this and not a durable bike for rough AM/FR stuff that I really want to get into. I ride light AM trails 80% of the time, but there are many times I have wanted to do some more aggressive AM and light FR/DH runs...so I'm looking for another bike, USED, hopefully under $1,500. I'm 6'1 170lbs and want to be able to pedal this bike around so I would prefer a full length seat tube and a large frame. 

Keep in mind by going used and fairly cheap that rules out most models that are 2008 or newer. Needs to be single crown, ideally in the 160mm range.

Here are just some of the bikes listed:

Giant - Reign X
Knolly - Delirium
Intense - Slopestyle, Uzzi VP, Socom
Canfield - Can Can, Can-Diggle
Trek - Scratch, Session 77
Scott - Voltage FR
Turner - Highline
Santa Cruz - Nomad, Bullit
Specialized - SX Trail
Foes - FXR, RS-7
Canondale - Gemini
Transition - BottleRocket, Dirtbag
Kona - Coiler/Coilair


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

bquinn said:


> WOW, this thread just keeps going and going. I never thought it would when I started it!
> 
> So I missed out on the BottleRocket on ebay yesterday. No bids on the bike until 7sec left and some schmuck placed a bid without enough time for me to place my own bid! I was really diggin the BR too!
> 
> ...


Last year at this time I was in the same place as you,see above for some picture that I posted along with some comments...best of luck


----------



## Matt1115 (Jan 8, 2010)

Loki said:


> The VP-Free with the shorter eye to eye shock, and a 160 fork on the front makes a great heavy duty trail bike that can handle anything you throw at it. It can be built up in the mid 30s with a practical build, and it climbs well. I say this from experiance. Is it the best at everything, no, but it can do a lot.
> 
> Oh and you can get them for pretty darn cheap too.
> 
> Nate


I just brought a vp-free and love it. Its my fist bike so my opinion doesn't really mean much but it climbs well and feels great on the way down. Went on a ride with a friend on his stuntjumper the other day and he beat me on the way up but not by much and i was a lot happier on the way down (just need to work on my skills and i'll smoke him coming down 
Got a air shock i can lock out on the rear and a 6" sherman on the front thats locks at 110mm. Feels like a hard tail on the up


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> You CAN go back in time. Since you are looking to buy used, why not sell the Stumpy and go with just the one bike (sure, you loose some money on the sale, but you are BUYING used anyway, so you make up for it)? That way you can spend 2 to 2.5k instead, which will put you in the range of a LOT of nice bikes, such as the Nomad you really seem to want? The way some of these newish "aggressive-AM/light-FR" bikes pedal will be more than adequate to replace your Stumpy I suspect (and anyway, once you start riding the new rig, you will wonder how the hell you used to ride that steep, nervous, feels-like-it's-gonna-break-any-second-now XC-bike...  ).


I'm quoting myself - I was right then, and I'm right now. 

Seriously, not trying to ram any ideas down your throat here - but since you seem to still be searching for an answer, I sincerely believe you will not need the Stumpy anymore. You say light AM 80% of the time, and the rest you want to get into rough AM or _light DH/FR_. I did all that with a 2007 Enduro SL with just a couple of mods (there are some pics and video links in my sig below if you want to get an idea of what I mean with "light DH/FR"). If you sell the Stumpy and get something slightly sturdier than that SL, you will be golden. You want a Nomad - so do everything you can to get one! Dont compromise on your dream bike just because you think you still need a XC bike to pedal around. You don't.

There, I've done my part...


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> I'm quoting myself - I was right then, and I'm right now.
> 
> Seriously, not trying to ram any ideas down your throat here - but since you seem to still be searching for an answer, I sincerely believe you will not need the Stumpy anymore. You say light AM 80% of the time, and the rest you want to get into rough AM or _light DH/FR_. I did all that with a 2007 Enduro SL with just a couple of mods (there are some pics and video links in my sig below if you want to get an idea of what I mean with "light DH/FR"). If you sell the Stumpy and get something slightly sturdier than that SL, you will be golden. You want a Nomad - so do everything you can to get one! Dont compromise on your dream bike just because you think you still need a XC bike to pedal around. You don't.
> 
> There, I've done my part...


ICEMAN: You may be right. I've thought about this option many of times...selling my Stumpy and picking up an Enduro or similair and just dealing with the extra heft on my XC rides. The new 2010 Enduro is one beautiful piece of work if you ask me, and with an extra set of FR/DH wheels and fatty tires I could have one capable machine.
Right now I'm trying to work out a deal on a nice Bottlerocket. The idea of having a great jumping bike sounds fun and would open up an entirely new area for me. 
Thanks for the input...hopefully I can get something this week and stop thinking about this 24/7...I have a slight case of OCD!!! :madman:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey man, if you can swing a deal on a Bottlerocket within the budget, you'll be rockin, from what everybody says about that bike. Problem solved, for now. So good luck!


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think the budget needs to be increased just a little to get something that does what he needs it to do.



Canfield One


/thread


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

OP here....I bought a VP Free! I was really liking the Bottlerocket, but I came upon a great deal on a VP. I didn't like the fork that was on the bike and the seller agreed to sell without it, so I'm going to put on a Marz 66rc3. Not sure what shock yet, the stocker 5th is on it now. I'd like to try and pick up a used CCDB eventually. 

I'll post pics and specs when I get the bike. The current owner set the bike up for XC and it's all XO/XTR/Carbon goodness!!!

Only downfall is it's an older frame so it has a 1 1/8 HT and 73mm BB. I may keep my eye out for a new frame with a 1 1/2 and 83mm. But for now it'll do just fine.

Any thoughts on fork...66rc3 vs Totem??? I was going to get the Totem but there are just so many folks out there with leaking seals on their Totems.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an 04 Stumpjumper pro for light duty and an 06 SXT for the heavier stuff. I bought the sxt frame used and new components. The build came in right around $1200. Very versatile bike, I've ran it as a single and a dual ring and also with a 160mm fork and a full travel 203mm fox 40. You can ride almost anything on those two bikes


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

For your budget and intent, i think the Yeti As-x is a great option. I rode a medium for 3 years everywhere from whistler to moab. The bike was versatile enough and handled all day rides equally as well as some of whistlers best trails with a swap of the wheels and stem.

Check one out.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

bquinn said:


> OP here....I bought a VP Free! I was really liking the Bottlerocket, but I came upon a great deal on a VP.


Sweet!



bquinn said:


> Any thoughts on fork...66rc3 vs Totem??? I was going to get the Totem but there are just so many folks out there with leaking seals on their Totems.


New or used?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

bquinn said:


> OP here....I bought a VP Free! I was really liking the Bottlerocket, but I came upon a great deal on a VP. I didn't like the fork that was on the bike and the seller agreed to sell without it, so I'm going to put on a Marz 66rc3. Not sure what shock yet, the stocker 5th is on it now. I'd like to try and pick up a used CCDB eventually.
> 
> I'll post pics and specs when I get the bike. The current owner set the bike up for XC and it's all XO/XTR/Carbon goodness!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome!

re 73mm BB, that is a good thing IMO, way more crank sets to chose from (SLX for example!).

1 1/8th is not an issue either!

I'd look at the totem simply due to the weight!


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Both the SX Trail and AS-X were on my list for sure. There is a used AS-X on pinkbike that had me really tempted.
But this VP Free was full of goodies and I just couldn't pass it up. 

Going used on fork. It's got to be the Totem or 66, and the only reason I am thinking 66 was the HUGE amount of issues reported with the Totem. Specs alone I would choose the Totem over the 66 though.
I found a used 08 66rc3 in excellent condition for sale that I could prob get in the $325 range. That seemed like a great deal compared to ~$500 for nice used Totems and ~$450 for many of the 66's. One good thing about needing a 1 1/8in HT is that most people shopping for Totems and 66's need a 1 1/2.

So votes on Totem or 66?

Thinking about having the frame either powdercoated or painted....hmmm...what color?


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

bquinn said:


> Both the SX Trail and AS-X were on my list for sure. There is a used AS-X on pinkbike that had me really tempted.
> But this VP Free was full of goodies and I just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Going used on fork. It's got to be the Totem or 66, and the only reason I am thinking 66 was the HUGE amount of issues reported with the Totem. Specs alone I would choose the Totem over the 66 though.
> ...


You may want to read up on the 08 66s. There were a lot of problems with them. I would say the totems are more reliable. I have heard very few complaints about the 09 totems.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

DJ Giggity said:


> You may want to read up on the 08 66s. There were a lot of problems with them. I would say the totems are more reliable. I have heard very few complaints about the 09 totems.


oh great, another issue I have deal with :madman:

I'm ready to ride...IL sucks :madmax:


----------

